# Spider ID



## Yann (Oct 14, 2007)

Hey guys...

Does anyone know a good forum for Aussie spiders?
I encountered one yesterday and I am not quite sure about the species.
I have to say I don't know much about spiders and they scare me to death...!!
Or maybe someone in here could help...

Thanks....
Yann


----------



## Yann (Oct 14, 2007)

*Pics*

Sorry I just realised I haven't posted any pictures...
Here they are...


----------



## ashley81 (Oct 14, 2007)

saint andrews


----------



## channi (Oct 14, 2007)

i am going to guess at st. Andrews cross but may be wrong its not a great photo


----------



## Yann (Oct 14, 2007)

channi said:


> i am going to guess at st. Andrews cross but may be wrong its not a great photo



Sorry about the quality, as I said before I'm scared to death of spiders and I didn't want to get too close...!...
I thought it would be a St andrews but people told me it was a tent web...
So i'm seeking expert advise now..

Anyway, is it a dangerous one...?


----------



## WombleHerp (Oct 14, 2007)

its definately a saint andrews cross spider, we get them all the time  the St Andrew's Cross Spider doesn't have dangerous venom. Its bite causes a mild local pain though so be careful. they are cool to watch coz they shake thier webs if threatened, or simply jump off  here is a link to a good site -------->

http://www.austmus.gov.au/factsheets/st_andrews_cross.htm


----------



## cockney red (Oct 14, 2007)

Harmless st andrews.


----------



## Yann (Oct 14, 2007)

herpsrule said:


> its definately a saint andrews cross spider, we get them all the time  the St Andrew's Cross Spider doesn't have dangerous venom. Its bite causes a mild local pain though so be careful. they are cool to watch coz they shake thier webs if threatened, or simply jump off  here is a link to a good site -------->
> 
> http://www.austmus.gov.au/factsheets/st_andrews_cross.htm





cockney red said:


> Harmless st andrews.



Thanks guys....


----------

